# No speakers



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

I have a Denon 3312 receiver for my center piece. I would like to know how to get sound from my tv without using speakers connected to the Denon. I have connected the hdmi from three sources but I have not connected any speakers.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I would like to know how to get sound from my tv without using speakers connected to the Denon.


My first guess would be: Read the owner's manual (pg. 108). 

Having said that: Go to *System Setup / HDMI Setup / HDMI Audio Out* and select "TV". (The default is "Amp".)


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

The denon has a audio return channel. What tv do you have? Does it support arc. That is the only single audio video cable solution out there. If the tv doesn't support that then your best bet is to use a optical cable from the rv to the denon. But since you are using 3 of the inputs I would guess you are using a cable other sat box. The only reason you would need to have audio go to the denon is if you use over the air broadcasts or the tv apps. All other audio will be pulled from the sources before the video is sent to the tv.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Or. I can take this as you wanting to send all the sound to the tv. In that case all you have to do is dig into the settings and find the HDMI out specifically the audio out and set that on.


----------

